# Should I dip my driftwood in a potassium permanganate?



## MayaL (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello,
I have an algae infested tank. There's probably hair algae, green dust, green spot algae, and probably some other kind too. I also had cyanobacteria a month ago. Anyways, I am preparing a new fish tank and I will be transferring rocks, driftwood, and plants from the infested tank. I read about potassium permanganate dip to be good for the plants. But what should I do with the driftwood? Do you think if I dip it, it will become permeated with the chemicals and later endanger the fish?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I would never dip wood in potassium permanganate - at the least the wood might be permanently stained. You can dip wood in near boiling water and kill every living thing in/on it. Or, you can dip it in a water/hydrogen peroxide solution and kill every living thing in/on it. Neither of those would have a permanent effect on the wood.


----------

